# Home Depot Ripoff?



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Recently had new vinyl floor installed in a bathroom through Home Depot. We opted for the toilet to be moved and then replaced by the installer crew as part of the total installation. Home Depot charged us $75 for this service. 

In discussing it with the lead worker of the install team he stated his company get only $25 out of that $75 and gives that to him, and he has to pay for any supplies needed, such as a new wax ring to reseat the toilet, that is it is not included in a separate charge for supplies from Home Depot. A need for a new wax ring seems to be a non brainer for the reinstall of the toilet. Turns out he had to also replace the feed line into the toilet tank which again was not included. In the end he and his helper received about $10 net since he had to pay for the supplies.

Anyone like to give me their impression of this way of doing business?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Unfortunately i think its pretty common, when my cousin started as an electrician he made $15 an hour; he knows for a fact his boss charges $75/hr in the bid, there seems to be plenty if meat left on the bone, probably just greed thats all...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think he may have been fishing for a little extra from you. I know for a fact that the subs get 40$ and that any supplies they need are available at the nearest homedepot for no charge to him. My father does some flooring for HD and while they do not pay the best they keep him busy when he is slow.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

sjk984 said:


> I think he may have been fishing for a little extra from you. I know for a fact that the subs get 40$ and that any supplies they need are available at the nearest homedepot for no charge to him. My father does some flooring for HD and while they do not pay the best they keep him busy when he is slow.



I can see this. Cry foul to a nice customer and perhaps get a $20 spot for beer.

Also, If the pay/work is that bad then why do work for home depot?
I know a few that did work for Depot and they didnt like it, stopped it and are happier now.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

sjk984 said:


> I think he may have been fishing for a little extra from you. I know for a fact that the subs get 40$ and that any supplies they need are available at the nearest homedepot for no charge to him. My father does some flooring for HD and while they do not pay the best they keep him busy when he is slow.


Could be if the HD is close, but I got and paid for the wax ring for him from Tru Value to speed him along and his apprentice got the feed line there also. If he had replacements his work truck, I would have thought he would have used them and make no big thing of it.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

On occasion I do roofing for HD and when ever I had to get something that they do not carry they reimbursed me.. It may be different but something still sounds fishy. That comes from me being a sub and dealing with other subs. I think only about 25% of any subs are trust worthy.


----------



## Mark S (Nov 4, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me at all. I was approached by HD to do installations 5 years ago and had to refuse because I didn't feel we could do a good job and maintain a profit with the prices they were willing to pay.


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

Why did the "pro" installer start the job without a new wax ring and lines/fittings? 
I am not a pro but I would have been better prepared than the sub.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

How about this one?
5 years ago. Total bathroom remodel. Ordered the tile and mortar floor from HD. They come and install the floor while my kids were home. Me and the bride get home from work...... wrong floor. Take pictures and head to HD. They recognize the error and re-order the floor.... 3 weeks later...... HD calls and the new flooring has been delivered to their store and is ready for install. Two man crew show up to tear out the wrong floor and install the correct floor. After about 10 minutes one of the crew asks me "and why are we replacing this floor?"....... Because it's the wrong one.......... "It's the same as the one that we are about to install"....... Hold the fort!!!! Back to HD. They recognize the problem and promise that they have made the correction. 3 weeks later the new floor arrives at their store. Two guys show up and tear out the old "wrong" floor and replace it with the exact duplicate. Back to HD.... Full refund and off to a "floor" store. 

It took almost 3 months to get a floor in my bathroom.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Magnet said:


> How about this one?
> 5 years ago. Total bathroom remodel. Ordered the tile and mortar floor from HD. They come and install the floor while my kids were home. Me and the bride get home from work...... wrong floor. Take pictures and head to HD. They recognize the error and re-order the floor.... 3 weeks later...... HD calls and the new flooring has been delivered to their store and is ready for install. Two man crew show up to tear out the wrong floor and install the correct floor. After about 10 minutes one of the crew asks me "and why are we replacing this floor?"....... Because it's the wrong one.......... "It's the same as the one that we are about to install"....... Hold the fort!!!! Back to HD. They recognize the problem and promise that they have made the correction. 3 weeks later the new floor arrives at their store. Two guys show up and tear out the old "wrong" floor and replace it with the exact duplicate. Back to HD.... Full refund and off to a "floor" store.
> 
> It took almost 3 months to get a floor in my bathroom.


Roflmao epic fail! People shouldve been fired over that


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah out of 10 shingle jobs I did for them over the last few years 2 times we had the wrong color. But I caught it both times. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

bigfun said:


> Why did the "pro" installer start the job without a new wax ring and lines/fittings?
> I am not a pro but I would have been better prepared than the sub.


The sub seems to be fishing for some holiday cash, no toilet or bathroom job would ever be started with these basics. This really stinks of sub-contractor fail, not the big box.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Greenbush future said:


> The sub seems to be fishing for some holiday cash, no toilet or bathroom job would ever be started with these basics. This really stinks of sub-contractor fail, not the big box.[/QUOTE
> 
> My comment has more to do with the $50 that HD kept for just processing paperwork. The performance of the sub is another issue, and I guess if they were happy with one third of my cost, that's OK with me...


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, this is common. It is far better for an self-employed business owner to get these jobs instead of the big box stores. It's a shame the guy doing the work doesn't get the money. In fact, many times you can get a better price on the material and labor by going through an independent contractor. I know, because I am one. I can beat Home Depot hardwood flooring all day long. As well, the material I install is better. Just my thought. Support the local family guy!!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Magnet said:


> How about this one?
> 5 years ago. Total bathroom remodel. Ordered the tile and mortar floor from HD. They come and install the floor while my kids were home. Me and the bride get home from work...... wrong floor. Take pictures and head to HD. They recognize the error and re-order the floor.... 3 weeks later...... HD calls and the new flooring has been delivered to their store and is ready for install. Two man crew show up to tear out the wrong floor and install the correct floor. After about 10 minutes one of the crew asks me "and why are we replacing this floor?"....... Because it's the wrong one.......... "It's the same as the one that we are about to install"....... Hold the fort!!!! Back to HD. They recognize the problem and promise that they have made the correction. 3 weeks later the new floor arrives at their store. Two guys show up and tear out the old "wrong" floor and replace it with the exact duplicate. Back to HD.... Full refund and off to a "floor" store.
> 
> It took almost 3 months to get a floor in my bathroom.


GEEZ!!! :nono:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

If they keep $25 and HD keeps $50, that is $25 they chose to accept from HD to get the business. They made the choice. They could have received neither the flooring job or the $25 if they chose to not do business with HD, again, they made the choice.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

At the company I work for, we do bathrooms for Home Depot (also sunrooms/patio covers/ pergolas for them). I believe we pay a marketing fee on jobs. Our products are the best and all jobs include lifetime service and warranty through us. We also do roofing, siding, and windows with lifetime service and warranty. We are on Angie's List, and earned a bathroom award there last year. We are SIR Home Improvements and serve Michigan and Indiana in about a 100 mile radius of Schoolcraft, MI. -Josh


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I couldn't tell you how many slowly leaking toilet I've fixed over the years that flooring guys installed. We all know what water damage does to floors. Seems to me I would want someone that is licensed and insured for the work they are providing me with. 
I doubt a flooring guy tells his liability insurance company that he is installing toilets.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yup, I'll take them off, and tell them to call a plumber, my insurance doesn't cover plumbing. Same thing with the Refrigerator and Dishwasher.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

In no way am I implying flooring guys are not capable I setting a toilet. Just a liability concern that I would have as a homeowner. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

